

Show HN: my weekend project, Swapshot! - sahillavingia
http://itunes.com/apps/swapshot/

======
tshtf
_We are unable to find iTunes on your computer._

Could someone post a summary for us Linux users?

~~~
fuzzmeister
This link leads to a summary page if you don't have iTunes installed:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swapshot/id432027349?mt=8>

------
JCB_K
Wasn't Photoswap the next big thing in 2008?
<http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2008/09/photoswap-bring/>

~~~
mdonahoe
I used to have that app. I had a couple fun interactions using the reply
feature.

------
Herwig
This is cooler than color. And im willing to bet it took 41 million dollars
less...

------
pavel_lishin
So, it's an automated way of showing me strange men's penises?

~~~
sahillavingia
No penises yet!

~~~
pavel_lishin
Sorry, I'm trying to take them as quick as I can, but the camera on my phone
is slow. :)

Anyway, me neither - mostly people that look like they're trying it out by
taking a picture of whatever's nearest.

------
xpaulbettsx
Your description is a bit lacking - what does this do?

~~~
sahillavingia
You take a picture, and it returns you another picture taken by another
Swapshot user.

Just an MVP, if it gets a little bit of traction I'll see what I can add to it
(e.g. "taken 5 miles away, 4 minutes ago"). :)

~~~
ansy
I had the same question. You should probably explain a little more in the
app's description at the very least.

Like other social media type products, I think people want to see that other
people are using it before using it themselves. You don't have any signs of
life when opening the app to let the user know if anyone's home. No counter of
photos uploaded, no number of "online" users, no stream of incoming pictures.

I guess further down the line it would be nice to know if the images you get
are somehow more interesting than just randomly scraping images.google.com.
Voting, being either close of far geographically, color similarity, temporal
locality. Anything.

~~~
sahillavingia
Agreed, will add more stuff to it if it has some legs.

~~~
ansy
I would probably not give up if this version of your app fails to take off.
Instead I would be looking for feedback and acting on it. It will probably
take a few iterations to prove to users this is a real product that's worth
taking seriously.

------
sahillavingia
Check out pictures taken with Swapshot here:
<http://swapshotapp.appspot.com/random.png>

------
scottchin
Cool stuff. Will check it out. Did you do the graphics and icons yourself?
What framework did you use to manage the backend exchanging of photos?

~~~
sahillavingia
A little API on App Engine is the backend (Python). Yeah, did the graphics
stuff myself.

------
xuki
I uploaded multiple photos but always get the same photo back. Is this a bug?

